# Miscarriage?



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I have a hairless doe who is now 6 1/2 months old. 2 1/2 months ago she had a successful litter. Two weeks ago I introduced her to a hairless-carrier buck. She is not "showing" a pregnancy, but I am 95% certain she is preganant based entirely on her recent weight gain. Today, while cleaning cages, I noticed there were a few drops of blood in the bedding and that there was a drop of blood near her vagina and another drop coming out of it. The doe does not appear to be ill or distressed in any way. Could this be an early stage miscarriage? Whether or not it is, should I separate her from the buck? (I generally leave the doe and buck together until I see an obvious "baby bump") If she is miscarrying a litter, when (or if) is it safe to try again with her? If she's NOT having a miscarriage, what else could be causing the vaginal bleeding?


----------

